# spiral point taps



## savarin (Oct 21, 2017)

I expect the cognoscenti already know this but I just had to mention it as I was so impressed with the results.
I had to drill and tap 15 x  5mm holes in some hot rolled steel.
Usually I use the standard taper tap to start followed by the intermediate and bottoming tap.
I start the taper tap in the drill press (no power) to start it straight then release the chuck, transfer to the vice and use the tap handle to complete the threading operation.
All 15 holes were straight through so no need for the bottoming tap.

In this instance I used a spiral point tap and am amazed how much easier and faster it was.
I started all the holes by hand, they didnt require much in the way of pressure to start and I swear they pulled themselves straight as soon as they started to cut.
I am so impressed that I will purchase a spiral point in all my most used sizes.


----------



## David S (Oct 21, 2017)

Don't forget spiral flute if you do many blind holes.  A pleasure to use also.

David


----------



## savarin (Oct 21, 2017)

Thanks David, after this experience I have to.


----------



## higgite (Oct 21, 2017)

Good topic, savarin. I have been using a standard taper tap for both blind and through holes. I bought a 1/4” spiral point ‘gun tap’  to try my hand at power tapping some through holes on the mill, but haven’t got a round tuit yet. I need to get off my duff and try it.

David, thanks for the tip on spiral flute taps for blind holes. My education continues.

Tom


----------



## samthedog (Oct 21, 2017)

Once you try spiral flute and spiral point taps you won't go back to regulars taps. No backing off to break the chip, automatic chip ejection, lower effort to cut a thread. I have also noticed I break fewer taps since making the change.

Paul.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Oct 21, 2017)

I"m using 4-40 and 5-40 spiral flute tapping drill rod, both thru and blind holes. I swear I can see the shank twisting as I tap the holes, both in a chuck in my mill and by hand, but I haven't broken one yet.  I run  the mill about 200 rpm, stop and reverse before the full thread portion of the tap enters the hole.


----------



## EmilioG (Oct 21, 2017)

My faves are Guhring spriral point taps in Cobalt bright or TiCn PowerTaps.  Excellent taps.  All ground.
Prices range depending on class of fit, thread limits, etc... I prefer the 3 flute SP but are more expensive.
Ebay has some good deals on Guhring and Emuge taps.


----------



## samthedog (Oct 22, 2017)

EmilioG said:


> My faves are Guhring spriral point taps in Cobalt bright or TiCn PowerTaps.  Excellent taps.  All ground.
> Prices range depending on class of fit, thread limits, etc... I prefer the 3 flute SP but are more expensive.
> Ebay has some good deals on Guhring and Emuge taps.



I do a lot of business with Chinese manufacturers and suppliers. I have been thinking of ordering some of the higher quality, Chinese made taps and dies for testing. They are much cheaper than Ghüring and if they check out then stocking up on them. I use older SKF, Ghüring, Dormer etc. so it would be interesting. I have been pleasantly surprised with other machine tools such as cutting tools and holders in the past so this would be a great experiment to find more cost effective alternatives.

Paul.


----------



## brino (Oct 22, 2017)

samthedog said:


> I have been pleasantly surprised with other machine tools such as cutting tools and holders in the past so this would be a great experiment to find more cost effective alternatives.



Paul, if you do, I hope you post the results of this experiment.
After Emilio's post I went and checked ebay for Guhring ones.......out of my budget......especially with shipping to Canada basically doubling the price.

-brino


----------



## Billh50 (Oct 22, 2017)

Interesting article on spiral flute vs spiral point for the beginners.
https://www.natool.com/blog/2015/02/straight-talk-spirals-spiral-flute-vs-spiral-pointed-taps


----------



## Ken from ontario (Oct 22, 2017)

brino said:


> I went and checked ebay for Guhring ones.......out of my budget......especially with shipping to Canada basically doubling the price.
> 
> -brino


Did the same, you're right, I suppose it would make sense to get the most used sizes if the price was right, we *probably *would be better off here in Canada to order the drill & tap set :

https://www.fastenal.com/products/details/3370445
or
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Norseman-18pc-Metric-Dill-Tap-Set-Spiral-Point-w-Index-MADE-IN-USA-SP-18TDM/142372470222?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## EmilioG (Oct 22, 2017)

I've never purchased a set, only the size I need, since so many applications require a specific type of tap.


----------



## David S (Oct 22, 2017)

Every so often our Canadian Tire has their master craft imperial and metric tap and die set on for a bit time sale.  I have that set for when I get the odd occasion that I require a tap or die outside of what I normally use.  And they give a life time warranty which seemed absurd to me.  So I asked the hardware guy about it and he said yes bring it in we will replace it..even if dull?  Yes.  These are only carbon steel and are of limited use in my opinion.

All of the small taps that I use are all purchased separately as HSS not carbon steel.

David


----------



## samthedog (Oct 22, 2017)

brino said:


> Paul, if you do, I hope you post the results of this experiment.
> After Emilio's post I went and checked ebay for Guhring ones.......out of my budget......especially with shipping to Canada basically doubling the price.
> 
> -brino



Brino, I have an order from our suppliers to be sent to Norway in the next week so I might throw some taps in. The Chinese stuff runs about a 1/4 of the price of European for their top shelf products and it's pretty decent. I'll see what Ghüring gear I have so I can order comparable Chinese tools to do a head to head. 

I have also looked at their carbide indexible stuff and it's really decent. Even stuff like Mitsubishi carbide inserts can be had for under $2 per insert.

Paul.


----------



## brino (Oct 22, 2017)

David S said:


> Every so often our Canadian Tire has their master craft imperial and metric tap and die set on for a bit time sale.



I shamefully admit to buying one of there cheap Metric sets when I was really in need of a tap that day.
It might have been the last tool I ever bought from them it was so 5h!tty!!!

The threads on the taps weren't even square to the shank, I threaded a nut on one and it was at some awful angle.
Now that may NOT have been their "Master Craft" named kit but it was horrible.

Beside I find that store more interested in hawking kitchen products than shop tools.

-brino


----------



## f350ca (Oct 22, 2017)

Have to agree with you brino, should be renamed Canadian Houseware. BUT I did buy one of the afore mentioned sets on a 70% off sale and it has got me out of a few binds. Wouldn't want to try cutting threads in 4140 heat treated but they along with a set from Princess auto have served my metric needs.
Going to order some spiral point taps, have never tried them.

Greg


----------



## Ken from ontario (Oct 25, 2017)

savarin said:


> I expect the cognoscenti already know this but I just had to mention it as I was so impressed with the results.
> I used a spiral point tap and am amazed how much easier and faster it was.
> I started all the holes by hand, they didnt require much in the way of pressure to start and I swear they pulled themselves straight as soon as they started to cut.
> I am so impressed that I will purchase a spiral point in all my most used sizes.


I listened to you and got 3 of these spiral taps in the sizes I needed , came home and started tapping, although the brand was not Guhring but I was impressed with the performance of these less expensive FMT-standard taps, they cut easily in cold steel and you're right they feel like they pull themselves straight and effortlessly, thanks for starting this thread.


----------



## HBilly1022 (Oct 25, 2017)

Darn ........ now I have to get some too.


----------



## 19E60 (Nov 1, 2017)

I used to dread tapping and when it came time to do a DRO install on my mill I decided to try spiral flute taps. Ordered metric and imperial YG1 sets off Amazon and fell in love. Will never go back to standard taps.


----------



## Bob Korves (Nov 1, 2017)

Note that spiral FLUTE taps pull the chips out of the hole, toward the drill chuck.  That works well for power or hand tapping BLIND holes.  Spiral POINT taps push the chips into the hole.  That works well for power or hand tapping THROUGH holes.  The idea is to reduce tap loads by not re-cutting chips, which can break taps, especially when power tapping, where there is no "feel".  Hand taps do not move the chips anywhere, cutting fluid and gravity influence where the chips end up.  All styles can be used for whatever, with more or less good results, but when possible try to use the style which is best for the type of job you are doing.


----------



## Dan_S (Nov 1, 2017)

As taps get old and wear out, I've been slowly switching from spiral point to spiral flute bottoming taps. At this point i don't really see the benefit of using any other type.


----------

